# Surfex HD or G101



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

Are these two products in the same category?

Have read great reviews on both but the G101 seems more versitile as it can be used to clean leather/interior. 

Maybe i'm wrong and these are two totally different products?


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

can't vouch for G101, but surfex HD is epic.


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

Can surfex be used on leather and interior? I have cream leather, cream floor carpets and brake pads that spit brake dust out like its crazy...


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

depends what you are using them for really; Surfex HD is ideal as a pre-wash/TFR and has got great reviews (hence why ive just put a big order in  ) G101 can be used for it but is better for either isolated problems such as bugs etc BUT it is originally designed as a fabric cleaner..Autosmart say it can be used on hard surfaces and it is very good at doing so but I find it can leave white patchy residue so I stick to Megs APC, G101 for headlinings and dirty shuts etc, Surfex/Superclean TFR for the pre-wash and degreasing stages :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i have no idea for interior, but if i were you i'd probably go for a proper leather cleaner 

it will help clear brake dust away though, that's for sure. even at concentrations lower than 20%

i mainly use it (other than mountain bike etc) for engine bay work (it's superb for that!) and underside. for the wheels i use bilberry wheel cleaner which is brilliant. gets rid of brake dust very easily.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

An alternative you may be interested in that many people dont know about is Autosmarts Upholstery and Interior Cleaner. Forgetting the name for a minute its a ph balanced multi purpose cleaner so more suited to delicate surfaces than G101. Obviously it wont quite have the cleaning power associated with G101 but for what you want leather/plastics and general interior work its probrably a better choice.

Upholstery and Interior cleaner is very similar to the American manufacturers all purpose cleaner that Gleams mentioned.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

Both can be used for same things in alot of cases.

However, I prefer surfex on the door hinges, engine bay, things with grease oil etc, thats where surfex really works well.

As for G101 its ok as an APC but their are better out their. I prefer G202 which dilutes alot more and works out better value for me :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> can't vouch for G101, but surfex HD is epic.


+1. EPIC:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

mmmmm surfex or G101 used both g101 for me :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I would only use SHD at 1% strength inside, as it's a high foam build detergent.
As a result, you'll be spending ages wiping it over and over with a clean damp cloth to remove it.
You need a low foam build product inside for fabric, and leather shouldn't be treated with G101 or APC, but a properly suited cleaner that is designed to be strong but gentle.
LTT Solutions and Furniture Clinic both have such product, and are worth the investment.


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

Both would be great! but as i'm growing my collection I can't buy everything at once unfortunatley. 

I think i'll go with the G101 for now as it's mainly interior and plastic bits i need to do. Engine and arches will follow...

Thanks guys


----------



## jde126hunter (Apr 26, 2010)

Recently bought some espuma G202 apc very good results and dilutes upto 1:100 and very reasonably priced. Highly recommended.


----------

